# 2012 veggie garden



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

some veggies gathered



























the above is one of my favorite heirloom tomatoes..a Cherokee Green, I also raise cherokee Purple









I grow around 20-26 different kinds of tomatoes and all are heirloom except the Early Girls". I also save all my seeds, no veggie in my garden comes from a purchased transplant.

hope everyone has sucessful garden!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

love it, still learning seed saving, too cold for tomatoes to do much where I live but once I do a green house set up then I will tackle tomatoes.


----------

